# [EVDL] Leaf EV level-1 mode morsel



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Public chargers limit the Level 1 110v charge to 15a output thats why.



--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Leaf-EV-level-1-mode-morsel-tp4657660p4657661.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

No, that is not true. The level-1 outlets in Coulomb EVSE are 20A. See
the pdf below where is states it provides 16A. You get 16A draw off a
20A breakered outlet.
http://evo2go.com/wp-content/themes/Cms/CT2100-Data-Sheet-sept2010.pdf


{brucedp.150m.com}



-


> Cruisin wrote:
> > Public chargers limit the Level 1 110v charge to 15a output thats why.
> -
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm obviously no insider, but my WAG is that this is done to make sure that 
those doing opportunity charging are less apt to throw a breaker. It could 
be as much for using a general purpose 20a circuit, which may be shared with 
other loads, as for a 15a circuit where the EV is the exclusive load.

David Roden - Akron, Ohio, USA
EVDL Administrator

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
EVDL Information: http://www.evdl.org/help/
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
Note: mail sent to "evpost" and "etpost" addresses will not 
reach me. To send a private message, please obtain my 
email address from the webpage http://www.evdl.org/help/ .
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =


_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

There are lots of reasons Automakers went with the lowest amperage
breaker, but I am calling out to allow a 2 tier level-1 charging
ability:
- switchable so that it could work off a 15A breaker,
- or off a 20A breakered outlet.

When over 90% of the oultets here are 20A, 30% improved charging rate is
a terrible thing to lose.


{brucedp.150m.com}

-- 
http://www.fastmail.fm - Or how I learned to stop worrying and
love email again

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Actual experience: plugged portable EVSE (which defaults to 16A) into a
NEMA 5-20 port on a dual-ported Coulomb station (L1 + L2) in downtown
SanFrancisco in June2012. A minute or two later received a TXT message of
"overcurrent detected". On the Roadster VDS manually dialed down to 12A.
Charged successfully for about 2 hours at the reduced level. Said portable
EVSE works fine on 20A household circuits. The TXT notification was from
the Coulomb network. Next to me a Ford Ranger was already charging on the
Level 2 port. Unsure if that made a difference. And not sure how much
current he was pulling.



> brucedp5 <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > Here is a tidbit you might find interesting about Level-1 charging on the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

tesla198 's actual experience is valuable because when we have no other
info other than specs, real-life trials show the variables/truth.

When I was at the Creekside Inn in Palo Alto, CA and they were
installing a dual level-1 & 2 Coulomb EVSE, the installer blueprint
generated by Coulomb specified that the AC input wiring was to be
separate (fed from a 40A double pole breaker and from a 20A single pole
breaker).

Both power sources must be flowing through and sensed by the Coulomb
EVSE's internal circuitry.

I assume the portable EVSE tesla198 used is one that was designed for
the Tesla, and not the EVSE Upgrade retrofit product I previously
mentioned. If so, there may be some other variables because of
differences between the two portable level-1 EVSE.

If both portable level-1 EVSE operated identically, and only drew 16A
AC, why did that Coulomb EVSE generate an over current error. The
breaker is 20A, the EVSE is rated at providing 16A, and the built-in
outlet is a 5-20r (the kind that can take either a 5-20 or 5-15 plug).

Interesting ... Thanks tesla198 for sharing.


{brucedp.150m.com}



-


> tesla198 wrote:
> > Actual experience: plugged portable EVSE (which defaults to 16A) into a
> > NEMA 5-20 port on a dual-ported Coulomb station (L1 + L2) in downtown
> > SanFrancisco in June2012. A minute or two later received a TXT message
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The portable EVSE was a RFMC (Roadster Foundry Mobile Charger) designed and
built by the man himself (Martin Eberhard). At 120V it defaults to 16A
pilot signal, and at 240/208V it defaults to what the pig-tail used tells
it (NEMA 14-30 = 24A, 10-30 = 24A, 14-50 = 40A, etc).

A standard Roadster Spare Mobile Connector defaults to 15A not requiring a
pilot signal (the pilot is grounded).

HTH 

On Mon, Sep 3, 2012 at 8:06 AM, Bruce EVangel Parmenter <


> [email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > tesla198 's actual experience is valuable because when we have no other
> > info other than specs, real-life trials show the variables/truth.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

My TucsonEV-SE is based upon Martin's Roadster Foundry Mobile Charger. Not
as sophisticated as his, just 3 charging choices and I have a contactor in
mine, his didn't.

See www.TucsonEV.com/TucsonEV-SE.html.

Thanks
Rush Dougherty
www.TucsonEV.com


> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf Of tesla198
> Sent: Monday, September 03, 2012 3:33 PM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Leaf EV level-1 mode morsel
>
> The portable EVSE was a RFMC (Roadster Foundry Mobile Charger) designed
> and built by the man himself (Martin Eberhard). At 120V it defaults to
16A
> pilot signal, and at 240/208V it defaults to what the pig-tail used tells
it
> (NEMA 14-30 = 24A, 10-30 = 24A, 14-50 = 40A, etc).
>
> A standard Roadster Spare Mobile Connector defaults to 15A not requiring a
> pilot signal (the pilot is grounded).
>
> HTH 
>
> On Mon, Sep 3, 2012 at 8:06 AM, Bruce EVangel Parmenter <


> > [email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > > tesla198 's actual experience is valuable because when we have no
> > > other info other than specs, real-life trials show the variables/truth.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>Now, I am curious if this unique to the Leaf EV's on-board charger design,
or are all Production plug-in vehicles going to do this? <

So, my original post's question (above) will need the help of other
Production EV/pih drivers. If they can measure the AC current being drawn by
their portable level-1 EVSE and post to the evdl, we could know which EVSE
are pumping 16A by design.

Later, if anyone of those drivers are adventurous, connect an EVSE upgrade
rev2 (16A model) to their vehicle and see what AC current it draws.

It might be that like the Tesla Roadster, other Production Plug-in vehicles
can also charge at the higher 16A level-1 rate.


{brucedp.150m.com}



--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Leaf-EV-level-1-mode-morsel-tp4657660p4657710.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

